# Female torso carving in spalted hackberry



## lumberjackchef

Went and cut some firewood the other day and found a pretty good log of hackberry that was let behind by the other people that cut where I do. so I carved this out of the trunk when I realised it was spalted.










Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl working hard

Awesome


----------



## andydodgegeek

Can I borrow that thing???


----------



## danh8866

Awesome!! Always wondered what in the world hackberry was good for... now I know.


----------



## Jordan3605

Thats a damn fine piece right there


----------



## lumberjackchef

andydodgegeek said:


> Can I borrow that thing???


I'm not even gonna ask Andy


----------



## srb08

Quite impressive.


----------



## Raintree

Very nice, I see harmony in a beautiful female body & wood!


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice job, did the wife let you put it in the house?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Naw this one is for a customer. She is giving it to her husband as a present.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Treespotter

Was the customer the model? 

Wolter


----------



## lumberjackchef

Nope no live models. My wife's rules. LOL!

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Treespotter

Than you have one perfect creative mind! 

Wolter


----------



## LegDeLimber

shall I just assume there wasn't any way to get that split a bit more centered?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yep it just wasn't gonna work out any better any other way lol!

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LegDeLimber

andydodgegeek said:


> Can I borrow that thing???



I'd bet it'd end up looking like a uhmm, wood pecker got a-holed of it!
- -
also makes me think of that old joke about the old Chief checking for bees
after his "refresher' course about women.

= =
ahhh and looking at a bit more takes me back to when I was 
about 14~15, and gazing on a body or two that resembled
your work.
I'm figuring you musta had a similar experience.....


----------



## discounthunter

wow!


----------



## Vermonster

Great curves!!


----------



## oldboy

That is awesome!


----------



## MontanaResident

oldboy said:


> That is awesome!


 
Probably is still hand polishing it.


----------



## Red Amor

How many times did the missus pull you up saying you were spending to much time fine hand sanding the breasts ;O))
, tis indeed love work of art well do Sir


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl

That thing is tits!


----------



## Full Chisel

Great work! I'd say that's a nice piece of ash...but it's hackberry!


----------



## kz1000

I'd say that it sucks that 15% of the men on this site didn't look or got sick when they did.


----------



## GL0B0TREE

lumberjackchef said:


> Went and cut some firewood the other day and found a pretty good log of hackberry that was let behind by the other people that cut where I do. so I carved this out of the trunk when I realised it was spalted.
> 
> View attachment 325481
> View attachment 325482
> View attachment 325483
> View attachment 325485
> View attachment 325486
> View attachment 325487
> View attachment 325488
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


very nice work, I have a very nice piece very similar to this, if interested I can post a pic of it sometime, impressive! for sale?


----------



## lumberjackchef

It was a commission. I love the spalted stuff. Mill a good bit of it too!


----------



## SteveSS

Amazing work.


----------



## Robin Wood

very arousing hahah, good job BTW


----------



## syrupmaker70

Very nice work, you are very much an artist with your saw.


----------



## katcarving

God said what can i do better then man, HE CREATED WOMAN !!LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 2PPacker

You need to drill a hole in that thing....................so you can make it into a lamp.


----------



## GL0B0TREE

where is the piece now?


lumberjackchef said:


> It was a commission. I love the spalted stuff. Mill a good bit of it too!


----------



## Wannabe123

Raintree said:


> Very nice, I see harmony in a beautiful female body & wood!


Oh. Me too.


----------

